# UB tracker review



## lotteday (2 Mar 2017)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has received a letter from UB who have closed off their mortgage account? I sold my house in 2015. Originally took out mortgage with them Mar 05 with a Tracker, fixed it may 07 for 2 years and was then put on a Variable   thank you in advance


----------



## notabene (2 Mar 2017)

Yes I have, I moved mine to AIB in 2009. I got a letter in January saying I was an impacted customer but that was after quite a campaign


----------



## lotteday (2 Mar 2017)

Thank you notabene, it is impossible to get answers from them or to at least find out if they have included me in the review


----------



## Gen360 (2 Mar 2017)

@lotteday i have received nothing from UB, I only think my case is part of the review because the ombudsman asked us would we put our case with him on hold so it could be reviewed. I have been complaining to UB since 2010. My point is that I don't think they will contact you without complaining to the bank first, then the ombudsman. The bank is supposed to be identifying affected customers but I wouldn't rely on it. I have seen cases on here of people getting their trackers back out the blue but probably best to contact the ombudsman.


----------



## lotteday (2 Mar 2017)

Thank you Gen360. I will start with the ombudsman tomorrow. I have sent a few letters to the bank with no answer.  And when I ring they can't/won't  tell me if I am included or not.


----------



## peteb (3 Mar 2017)

lotteday said:


> Thank you Gen360. I will start with the ombudsman tomorrow. I have sent a few letters to the bank with no answer.  And when I ring they can't/won't  tell me if I am included or not.



Zero point in going to the Ombudsman until you write a letter of complaint to UB and get a Final Response Letter.


----------



## lotteday (3 Mar 2017)

Thank you peteb, will do


----------



## MorgVar (4 Mar 2017)

On 1st  December last UB CEO gave a commitment to Finance Committee that all affected customers would be updated and corrected before end December .

All affected should contact members of this Committee particularly TDs Senators who are active on it and in your  areas and John  McGuinness TD Chair to get UB back to Committee for scrutiny. Committee need to know numbers at this stage.  Probably some use to email CB also to highlight non compliance of UB.

UB will not confirm over 1885 cases resolved as reported by RTE 2 weeks ago


----------



## SaySomething (4 Mar 2017)

Not resolved at all. Possibly reinstated to tracker rates but no refunds/redress/adjustments made as far as I know.


----------



## lotteday (4 Mar 2017)

Thank you MorgVar


----------

